# Douge De Bourdeaux



## Mazziecakes

Not sure if this is the right place to post this (I'm new) but I'm thinking of getting a Dogue De Bourdeaux puppy, now I've done research until I'm blue in the face but I'd like to hear from other DDB owners what I need to look for when going to visit the puppies, also when I get my puppy how much and what food to feed him/her how much exercise him/her needs etc, I guess I'm just trying to make sure I'm making the right decision before jumping into it.
Any help would be great, thank you


----------



## Doguiesrus

Yes buy one! First of all where do i start! They are addictive but you do need to be commited! They are the most loyal lovely gentle breed i know! They are protective. If however u like an immaculate house dont bother because slobber just attaches to everything and you also have to share the sofa, u just carnt help it also fo u mind leaving the house with drewel stuck to ur trousers!!!! Yes it happens. Try a show kennel or breeder for a quality healthy puppy. Also i feed mine beta large breed! Good quality food is essential to keep them tip top! Hope this helps and let us know what you decide x


----------



## Doguiesrus

Forgot to say that short frequent walks are much better than a long one! When young the vets advise to limit exercise to make sure too much strain isnt put on them. I find my doguies rather lazy in the house but on a walk they will run about but tire easily if allowes to ware themself out (and yes my dogs are fit!) they csn be destructive and mpst ddb owners say the same. I find that mine pine if left for more that short periods at a time. Anyway i have two and trying to breed mine in order to keep another two back for myself so this is how good i think they are! X


----------



## lindsay and diesel

hello, I have a seven month old Douge De Bourdeaux and to be very honest he really is great, he is great with the children and just loves fuss and cuddles.. he really is a gentle giant, he does have a very protective side tho.. and will bark at strangers if they go touch me or the children.. you get used to the slober if you dont mind gettting changed every hour!!! LOl

My DDB is massive now he grew sooo quickly and is not yet fully grown so make sure you have the room for a large dog...

Good luck x x


----------



## Josephcecil

How much will it cost to get a Dogue de Bordeaux spayed??


----------



## Sherb

Hi there, yes they are lovely dogs, I don't have one but we see a fair few through our classes and never really met a difficult one yet. The only thing I would say, and it might seem obvious so sorry if I'm telling you how to suck eggs, is that they can be timid and this isn't really something we like to see in a big dog because of the dangers of fear aggression developing. Make sure you see both parents and that you handle and stroke them as much as you can, if either do seem unusually aloof or timid then I'd leave that litter alone and find another breeder personally. 

Good luck with the droooooool!!!


----------



## delca1

Hello, welcome to Pet Forum!
I didn't like to read and move on with out replying although I know almost nothing about this breed! I have met one or two, beautiful dogs but tbh I wouldn't like the drool (sorry everyone). Wasn't one in the film Turner and Hooch many years ago??


----------



## Sherb

Yep indeed! Best film in the world ever. Dog was described by Tom Hanks' character as looking like he'd swallowed a tennis shoe. Brilliant!


----------



## rocco33

> he does have a very protective side tho.. and will bark at strangers if they go touch me or the children..


I would not encourage this and would encourage you to rehabilitate your dog if this is a habit.

I don't know much about Dogues, but if this is a breed trait then it is very important to do plenty of socialisation so this problem doesn't develop.


----------



## Sherb

Well yes, can't disagree with Rocco on that one. It could easily develop into something more serious and at the end of the day, he's only a dog, it's not his job to decide which people are allowed into the group, and if he starts to think it is, that's a lot of pressure for him and he could get himself into trouble.


----------



## Doguiesrus

Sherb said:


> Well yes, can't disagree with Rocco on that one. It could easily develop into something more serious and at the end of the day, he's only a dog, it's not his job to decide which people are allowed into the group, and if he starts to think it is, that's a lot of pressure for him and he could get himself into trouble.


My dogs will keep a close eye if any strangers come but would never be allowed to approach or threaten the visitor as they are very big dogs and can easily intimidate people. Also if the person shows any fear the dog will feel this and as you probably know, most dogs like a pushover!


----------

